# Moving to Ontario with a TAFE diploma



## Desii (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi guys,
im going to be finishing up my diploma of early childhood education and move to Ontario once that's finished to join my partner. Ive been trying to research how i can get into a teaching course with my diploma. Here im able to get credit transfers straight into a bachelor of education with enables me to teach once ive finished. In canada i read that doing the bachelor isnt enough to teach and further study is needed. I dont even know what my study options are or who to contact. No one from colleges will respond to me with helpful answers because my diploma has to be evaluated through WES. I cant do that because i haven't completed my study yet.
i dont know where to start looking and its becoming very stressful. Any help would be appreciated so so so so much


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

A shot in the dark, but have you tried inquiring with the Ontario College of Teachers? 

They're the regulating body for teachers in Ontario and they very well could point you in the right direction as to what they recognise from overseas and what you would need to do to get your qualifications standardised.

Good luck to you!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Desii said:


> Hi guys,
> im going to be finishing up my diploma of early childhood education and move to Ontario once that's finished to join my partner. Ive been trying to research how i can get into a teaching course with my diploma. Here im able to get credit transfers straight into a bachelor of education with enables me to teach once ive finished. In canada i read that doing the bachelor isnt enough to teach and further study is needed. I dont even know what my study options are or who to contact. No one from colleges will respond to me with helpful answers because my diploma has to be evaluated through WES. I cant do that because i haven't completed my study yet.
> i dont know where to start looking and its becoming very stressful. Any help would be appreciated so so so so much



To teach in Ontario you need a Bachelor of Education with two teachable subjects. In order to be admitted to a Bachelor of Eduction program you need a Bachelor's as your undergrad degree (or take a concurrent program in which you earn both at the same time). You cannot enter a Bachelor of Education program with a diploma.


----------



## Desii (Mar 2, 2014)

colchar said:


> To teach in Ontario you need a Bachelor of Education with two teachable subjects. In order to be admitted to a Bachelor of Eduction program you need a Bachelor's as your undergrad degree (or take a concurrent program in which you earn both at the same time). You cannot enter a Bachelor of Education program with a diploma.


Would you have any idea what i can do with my diploma? Its pretty much the exact equlivilent of the program offered in Ontario. It's looking more and more that my 2 year program is a complete waste in canada..


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Desii said:


> Would you have any idea what i can do with my diploma?


Maybe work in a daycare? I can't think of anything beyond that.

Perhaps it might be worth some credits towards a university degree, but it certainly would not be anywhere near the equivalent of a degree.




> Its pretty much the exact equlivilent of the program offered in Ontario.


Which program offered in Ontario?




> It's looking more and more that my 2 year program is a complete waste in canada..



If you want to teach then yes it seems to be. As I mentioned, in order to teach here you have to do a university degree (with two teachable subjects) and then go to Teacher's College (Bachelor of Eduction), or go into a program that allows you to do both degrees concurrently.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

You also need to realize that job prospects for new teachers in Ontario are dismal. There are far too many teachers looking for work, with more graduating each year which just makes the situation worse. And things are even worse for those new to the country.

This is from the report linked below (which I highly recommend that you read) from the Ontario College of Teachers:

"_Teachers who immigrate to Canada and gain teacher certification in Ontario face major challenges in gaining a foothold in the teacher job market here. Opportunities for these newcomers were limited even ten years ago when this study began tracking new-Canadians’ experience following certification in Ontario. Their job outcomes worsened as the Ontario teacher oversupply emerged in the middle of the last decade.

In the 2012-13 school year, when Ontario first-year teacher unemployment increased yet again, most new-Canadians were unemployed in their first year following Ontario certification. Four in five of them (79 per cent) who report that they were actively on the job market say they could find no teaching employment at all, not even daily supply jobs. This rate is double the already significant 36 per cent unemployment rate reported by new-Canadian teachers in 2006-07.

All other groups of teachers newly certified in Ontario in 2012 faced high rates of unemployment in 2012-2013, ranging from 38 per cent for Ontario faculty grads to 55 per cent for those who migrated from other provinces, 60 per cent for Ontarians educated at US border colleges and 54 per cent for Ontarians who completed their teacher education elsewhere abroad and returned to the province to teach.

The 79 per cent unemployment rate for new-Canadians is striking even in the context of these very high unemployment rates for all first-year teachers in Ontario. And, for the one in five new-Canadians who did find some work as a teacher, most of them (71 per cent) say they were under employed. Just one in 15 (six per cent) say they are fully employed in the first year following certification in Ontario.

Independent schools are the key source for teaching employment in Ontario for the one in five new-Canadian teachers who find some form of teaching job in their first year following certification. These schools provide 45 per cent of the jobs for new-Canadians compared with only 13 per cent of the jobs secured by Ontario faculty graduates in their first year. And for the very small number of new-Canadians teaching with regular contracts in Ontario by year end, only one in ten found these regular jobs in the Ontario publicly funded school system.

The substantial gap in job outcomes between Ontario graduates and new-Canadians continues into the second year. Although there is some improvement in the unemployment rate for new-Canadian teachers by the second year on the Ontario job market, almost three in four (73 percent) report they had still not been able to find even daily supply teaching. And more than half (57 per cent) of the one in four new-Canadians who are employed by the second year say they are still underemployed._"


Here is the link to the full report:

http://www.oct.ca/-/media/PDF/Transition to Teaching 2013/EN/TransitionToTeaching2013.pdf


----------



## Desii (Mar 2, 2014)

colchar said:


> > Perhaps it might be worth some credits towards a university degree, but it certainly would not be anywhere near the equivalent of a degree.
> 
> 
> I know it's not the equivalent of a degree, its equivalent to this
> ...


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you would like to work as an ECE in Ontario
, contact
College of Early Childhood Educators (CECE)
438 University Avenue, Suite 1900
Toronto ON M5G 2K8
CANADA
Telephone: 416-961-8558
Toll free: 1-888-961-8558
Fax: 416-961-8772
Email: [email protected]
Website: Home

You will also need a credential assessment from WES, so you can find out exactly what your program is worth in Canada.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Desii said:


> I know it's not the equivalent of a degree, its equivalent to this
> Early Childhood Education | Full Time Programs
> 
> Where i live i could get 33 credits to go into a 4 year education degree. Im probably just better of studying in Australia.
> ...



Yeah something like that diploma from Humber is nowhere near enough to be admitted to a Bachelor of Education program. And as the info I provided says, the job market is dismal anyway.


----------



## Desii (Mar 2, 2014)

colchar said:


> Desii said:
> 
> 
> > I know it's not the equivalent of a degree, its equivalent to this
> ...


Well regardless of the job market info its not going to stop me from wanting to be a teacher. Im just going to study at uni in Australia, it's less complicated and I already got offered a place


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Desii said:


> Well regardless of the job market info its not going to stop me from wanting to be a teacher.



I'm not saying it should stop you from wanting to become a teacher, I am saying that if you come to Canada, _especially_ Ontario, it will be very tough to get a job. So if you do make the move after finishing school in Australia, just do so with your eyes open and realize that you will have a difficult time getting a teaching job here.


----------



## Desii (Mar 2, 2014)

colchar said:


> Desii said:
> 
> 
> > Well regardless of the job market info its not going to stop me from wanting to be a teacher.
> ...


I know but im moving to be with my fiance so i dont have much of a choice. It is what it is


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Lots of people here need a double income. But as long as your guy earns a nice living so you don't have to work: go ahead and follow your dreams, no matter what the chances for a job in that field are.

You can probably always find a job in retails, or work as an unpaid volunteer in a class (my friend does that 3 days a week). And immigrant organizations and Literacy and Basic Skills organizations in Ontario are often looking for volunteer teachers for basic computer literacy courses.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Desii said:


> I know but im moving to be with my fiance so i dont have much of a choice. It is what it is


You might consider another province then as some have better job prospects for teachers than Ontario does. Several people who I went to university with in Ontario, and who became teachers, moved out of province to find work (all of them were successful).


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe her future husband doesn't live in the GTA, but in Northern Ontario? There may be better job prospects there?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

EVHB said:


> Maybe her future husband doesn't live in the GTA, but in Northern Ontario? There may be better job prospects there?


Well that report I quoted from and linked to was from the Ontario College of Teachers and covered the entire province, not just the GTA, so I suspect that things are the same all over.


----------

